# Knife Sharpening???



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I’m not a knife sharpener and I seldom skin a deer. However, I have this collection of knives for skinning. Are they worth trying to sharpen or should I go buy something else.

Uncle Henry’s with schrade +
A kodi skinner and another Chinese made skinners.

Anywhere around that will sharpen knives?

I also bought this high dollar knife sharpener several years back.





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I've got a Work Sharp with new belts and we can sharpen them up in no time.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

This^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Work Sharp.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Stop at the Dollar Gentral in Baker and pick up some Dawn too.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Worksharp!! Order a leather stropping belt and some stropping compound when you get it, can have em razor sharp in no time. 


NWTF is a SHAM! Change my mind!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Stop at the Dollar Gentral in Baker and pick up some Dawn too.


He seasons his deer with some blood from the previous deer and a dash of rust.


----------



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

Another vote for Work Sharp.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I am almost embarrassed to say it but I struggle with the work sharp on skinning knives(anything with a thick blade). Now, fillet knives or kitchen knives, I look like I know what I am doing.


----------



## 16tracker (Jun 8, 2021)

need some new belts for my worksharp. specifically the stropping belts. i see DD has a leather one, where did you get that from? amazon i assume? mine is the standard model, not the ken onion edition


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

MrFish said:


> He seasons his deer with some blood from the previous deer and a dash of rust.


I had them soaking since skinning one the other day. I need to break out the brillopad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billrv (Jan 8, 2008)

Work Shop X4


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

There's a guy that stops at a few places around town and sharpens knifes and such. You can call Apple Market to see the next time he'll be there


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

stevenattsu said:


> There's a guy that stops at a few places around town and sharpens knifes and such. You can call Apple Market to see the next time he'll be there


Where is that located?

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Scenic hwy. Ive seen him before over by NAS set up too


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

16tracker said:


> need some new belts for my worksharp. specifically the stropping belts. i see DD has a leather one, where did you get that from? amazon i assume? mine is the standard model, not the ken onion edition


Got mine off ebay, my WS is the standard model also.











NWTF is a SHAM! Change my mind!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Walton County said:


> I am almost embarrassed to say it but I struggle with the work sharp on skinning knives(anything with a thick blade). Now, fillet knives or kitchen knives, I look like I know what I am doing.


Gotta get the angle right, I dont know what the factory edge angle may be but on my skinning knives I believe my worksharp gets em at 20 degrees.... it’ll take a lil work to get edge at the right angle on a thick blade using the work sharp, but once you do, its easy and doesnt take long to touch it back up. 


NWTF is a SHAM! Change my mind!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

There is guy on the weekends at Greers' Cash Saver on Barrancas set up in his truck, like a food truck 

4051 Barrancas Ave, Pensacola, FL 32507 
850-439-5329.

He must have permission to do so, so maybe you can cal to confirm when he is there.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

BananaTom said:


> There is guy on the weekends at Greers' Cash Saver on Barrancas set up in his truck, like a food truck
> 
> 4051 Barrancas Ave, Pensacola, FL 32507
> 850-439-5329.
> ...


Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 16tracker (Jun 8, 2021)

thanks DD, much appreciated


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> Got mine off ebay, my WS is the standard model also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never saw those leather stropping belts before! That's slick. Ima haft order some.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Outside9 said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's him


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

PensacolaEd said:


> Never saw those leather stropping belts before! That's slick. Ima haft order some.


They do the trick! I ordered 2 maybe 3-4 years ago, im still using the 1st one. 


NWTF is a SHAM! Change my mind!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I have a big leather strop for my face razor. Never saw them for the Work Sharp. Gonna have to order some of them.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

16tracker said:


> need some new belts for my worksharp. specifically the stropping belts. i see DD has a leather one, where did you get that from? amazon i assume? mine is the standard model, not the ken onion edition


He cut the ass out of his chaps. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I have a big leather strop for my face razor. Never saw them for the Work Sharp. Gonna have to order some of them.



Wtf is a face razor?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Wtf is a face razor?


Straight razor. Haven't used it in a couple months though.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

DD is the master at finding stuff on ebay, even stuff they rename. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkrider (Dec 14, 2009)

I have the Ken Onion also, really like it, its fast. Only thing I found better overall, is my Wicked Sharp. Expensive but nice, has more angle settings and almost dummy proof at keeping the perfect angle.
But like everyone said the Ken Onion for $50-100 range is good. Can even do machettes , lawnmower blades..


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

PensacolaEd said:


> Never saw those leather stropping belts before! That's slick. Ima haft order some.


Me too!

I love my Work shop
Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Double post...


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

For years I skinned deer with a Schrade PH2.
It’s a great knife and I would just touch it up occasionally with a set of crock sticks.
Then I bought a Havalon knife. It’s like using a scalpel, a disposable scalpel.
I would hang onto those knives but if you want to get serious about skinning deer, get a Havalon.
I’ve got a Worksharp Ken Onion that I bought a couple of years ago but I haven’t got around to using it.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Started about 12 years ago using the disposable carpet hooks to open them up. Never have to worry about sharpening a gut hook.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I have a big leather strop for my face razor. Never saw them for the Work Sharp. Gonna have to order some of them.


Went hunting with a older retired navy co worker back in the early 2000s. We wake up before sunrise and he whips out a straight razor and his old leather belt.. gives it a couple hits on that leather belt and dry shaves very slowly using headlights and no mirror! he had about a 10 day growth and it sounded like trying to sweep a concrete floor with a brick! His face 2 hours later looked like he’s recovering from frostbite! ive stuckwith hot water, modern razors and shaving cream since then🍺


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I can't imagine dry shaving with it.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Sharpal 121N diamond two grits.NEVER wears out no oil rinse with water after use. Less than $25. I use it on everything, carbide lathe tools, lawn mower blades after grinding edge all house knives. Just bought pictured one for gift. Find them on google.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

MrFish said:


> Started about 12 years ago using the disposable carpet hooks to open them up. Never have to worry about sharpening a gut hook.


Ive used them on hogs in the past, they do work good, better than the gut hooks on any knives Ive used. 


NWTF is a SHAM! Change my mind!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

I can square up the wheel on the bench grinder for you.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

welldoya said:


> For years I skinned deer with a Schrade PH2.
> It’s a great knife and I would just touch it up occasionally with a set of crock sticks.
> Then I bought a Havalon knife. It’s like using a scalpel, a disposable scalpel.
> I would hang onto those knives but if you want to get serious about skinning deer, get a Havalon.
> I’ve got a Worksharp Ken Onion that I bought a couple of years ago but I haven’t got around to using it.


Bought a havalon a few years ago, was showing the guys it at work the 1st day I got it, layed my thumb wide azz open when I opened it to show em! They got a helluva laugh out of it, on the way home from work that evening, I lost it somehow....I never missed it or bought another one! Lol


NWTF is a SHAM! Change my mind!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I got one of those Gerber Randy Newberg EBS sets last year. Haven't tried it out yet, but nice little three blade set up in a box.


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

I love my worksharp but also purchased a couple of 1000/6000 and 8000/10000 grit wet stones. Get on Youtube and search for how to sharpen a knife. It takes some patience but after some practice, you'll find you can easily get a knife sharp enough to shave with. A sharp knife is a great tool and a dull knife is a dangerous tool. I usually start my knives on the worksharp and then hone them on the wet stone. I did just order the leather strap for the worksharp too.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

photofishin said:


> I love my worksharp but also purchased a couple of 1000/6000 and 8000/10000 grit wet stones. Get on Youtube and search for how to sharpen a knife. It takes some patience but after some practice, you'll find you can easily get a knife sharp enough to shave with. A sharp knife is a great tool and a dull knife is a dangerous tool. I usually start my knives on the worksharp and then hone them on the wet stone. I did just order the leather strap for the worksharp too.


My dads trade was a butcher his whole life, the man can sharpen a knife like ive never seen anywhere else. He used fine wet stones and ceramic rods. I could never get em as sharp as he can. I use to bring him my knives years ago to get him to sharpen em, he’d ask “how sharp you want em? sharp or f’n sharp?” Lol, I always told him “sharp is sharper than I can get em and that’ll be fine”! Lol


NWTF is a SHAM! Change my mind!


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

..


----------



## will46r (Apr 15, 2020)

Please, please, please never use that on a knife. Most knives only require stropping unless there are nicks in the edge. Those knives are worth exactly what you value them at. I use my 2x72 vs grinder to sharpen, I'd offer to sharpen for you, but my VFD crapped out and am waiting on a replacement.


----------



## will46r (Apr 15, 2020)

I always use a sharpie. Mark both edges with a sharpie, remove material with whatever technique until you feel a burr, do the same on the other side. Keep going to finer grits, sharpie every time. When you get to your desired final grit, strop the wire edge off. There ya go, works regardless of process.

You don't have to use a belt on a work sharp, you can use any smooth leather belt, you can stop on a coffee cup, you can stop on the edge of your rolled down window, one of the top makers I know, strops using a maple block.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

You can hand me a semi-sharp knife and, after sharpening it, I'll hand you back a butter knife. I never did get the hang of knife sharpening. Maybe we need a group knife-sharpening workshop after the holidays.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Work Sharp Precision Adjust . Awesome system for the $$

Work Sharp Precision Adjust Knife Sharpener https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08L72P245/ref=cm_sw_r_awdo_navT_g_JVGWSPRDGS87ATP19M7T


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

will46r said:


> I always use a sharpie. Mark both edges with a sharpie, remove material with whatever technique until you feel a burr, do the same on the other side.


I'm a big fan of the Sharpie hack


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Too complicated I just use a RADA and call it good


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

...


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

Telum Pisces said:


> I've got a Work Sharp with new belts and we can sharpen them up in no time.


I love my work sharp. I have the small one and it's awesome.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

This is what I use.
It will get your knives scary sharp with 6 strokes.

I have a worksharp also but I prefer the 30” strap


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I have owned and tried them all. They all work and get a blade sharp when you learn the angle. In the end for me is this Sharpal I posted. No oil, never wears out, never rusts. Wash the diamond surfaces off with water. Even comes with a leather strop. I never use the strop.


----------



## will46r (Apr 15, 2020)

Phoenix Abrasives sells a 1x30 sharpening belt assortment. Can't remember if it includes a leather belt. I buy my ceramics and J flex belts from them. They have a ceramic J flex that's the cat's meow for blade finishing


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

The sharpest every knife I ever owned was the day I bought it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

Amazon.com : Outdoor Edge RazorPro - Double Blade Folding Hunting Knife with 3.5" Replaceable Razor Blade, Gutting Blade, Folding Wood/Bone Saw and Nylon Sheath : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : Outdoor Edge RazorPro - Double Blade Folding Hunting Knife with 3.5" Replaceable Razor Blade, Gutting Blade, Folding Wood/Bone Saw and Nylon Sheath : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> The sharpest every knife I ever owned was the day I bought it.


Hence why I quit using a standard knife and went with an outdoor edge replacement blade knife. Every job is a new knife and scary sharp ready to go.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

The guys at the Pelican fish camp had one of these diamond rod sharpeners. After I used it I ordered two of them. That plus the butcher's steel is all I will use from now on. EZE-LAP Oval Diamond sharpener and Utopia honing steel from Amazon.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Telum Pisces said:


> Hence why I quit using a standard knife and went with an outdoor edge replacement blade knife. Every job is a new knife and scary sharp ready to go.


I don’t have you’re money.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Outside9 said:


> I don’t have you’re money.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are replacement blades and very reasonable, not a whole new knife..I have used them and the Havalons for many years


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> I don’t have you’re money.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I had your money, I'd burn mine!


----------



## Bo Blades (Jun 3, 2017)

To the original Poster. Did you ever get your knives sharpened? I am a bladesmith and can put an edge on the knives for you. Send me a PM and we can get you fixed up. 

Scott


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Bo Blades said:


> To the original Poster. Did you ever get your knives sharpened? I am a bladesmith and can put an edge on the knives for you. Send me a PM and we can get you fixed up.
> 
> Scott


I did not but I see you live in Texas currently.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## will46r (Apr 15, 2020)

Bo Blades said:


> To the original Poster. Did you ever get your knives sharpened? I am a bladesmith and can put an edge on the knives for you. Send me a PM and we can get you fixed up.
> 
> Scott


Are you on FB? I'd guess we know a lot of the same people in the ABS.


----------



## Bo Blades (Jun 3, 2017)

will46r said:


> Are you on FB? I'd guess we know a lot of the same people in the ABS.


Will,

I have an instagram page for BO_Blades. Yes I am a member of ABS and I am sure we know a lot of the same people. I usually go to their Spring and Fall hammer ins but since Covid-19 I haven't been there.

Scott


----------



## Bo Blades (Jun 3, 2017)

Outside9 said:


> I did not but I see you live in Texas currently.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Outside9,

I am currently living in Pensacola in Perdido Key. Guess I need to change my profile page.

Scott


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Bo Blades said:


> Outside9,
> 
> I am currently living in Pensacola in Perdido Key. Guess I need to change my profile page.
> 
> Scott


Do you have a website?


----------



## Bo Blades (Jun 3, 2017)

MrFish said:


> Do you have a website?


Mr. Fish I have an Instagram Page Login • Instagram


----------



## will46r (Apr 15, 2020)

Bo Blades said:


> Outside9,
> 
> I am currently living in Pensacola in Perdido Key. Guess I need to change my profile page.
> 
> Scott


Yeah, I checked your IG, looks good. How long have you been in the ABS? I was a member, had a falling out with certain people, not really concerned about getting my stamp.


----------



## Bo Blades (Jun 3, 2017)

will46r said:


> Yeah, I checked your IG, looks good. How long have you been in the ABS? I was a member, had a falling out with certain people, not really concerned about getting my stamp.


Will,

I have been a member for 7 or 8 years. I have taken all the courses to stamp up but life keeps getting in the way. Since I have moved to Florida, I need to find a local Master Smith to get my Journeyman process started. 

Scott


----------



## will46r (Apr 15, 2020)

Bo Blades said:


> Will,
> 
> I have been a member for 7 or 8 years. I have taken all the courses to stamp up but life keeps getting in the way. Since I have moved to Florida, I need to find a local Master Smith to get my Journeyman process started.
> 
> Scott


Closest to us would be Gallagher in Santa Rosa. Ochs is relatively close, but not sure how active he is. I haven't seen him in years. There's a few more MS in Mississippi and Louisiana. The MS I was/am associated with moved from Alabama and is pretty much retired. 

There's a few JS in the area, you'll often see Stephen Wiliamson at local shows. Good, young maker; think he was mentored by John White, RIP.

Ever been to Batson's Symposium? If not, it's a good way to get your work in front of several MS. It's held up near Birmingham, first week in April (usually.) They have done the performance testing in the past, not sure of if they still do. You know the deal about testing, so I won't publicly comment on it lol

I don't forge very much any more due to some cervical issues, still grind, but waiting on a new VFD lol

Feel free to message me here or not lol I'm retired and always available to sweep floors. I can share my bonafides with you privately if needed.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

My mom's cousin taught me how to make knives. Not sure if he was part of y'all's group or not, but he passed some years back. He built some nice stuff. I have two of his with the last of his ivory after the ban. Y'all ever heard of William Brown out of Pintlala?


----------



## will46r (Apr 15, 2020)

MrFish said:


> My mom's cousin taught me how to make knives. Not sure if he was part of y'all's group or not, but he passed some years back. He built some nice stuff. I have two of his with the last of his ivory after the ban. Y'all ever heard of William Brown out of Pintlala?


HOLY HELLLLLLL!!!! Faye Brown was the man that I first apprenticed under. 7 hours of work for him to get 1 hour of "my" shop time. Helluva man, great maker. His mark was a stylized "WFB" that he engraved with a pantograph. He sold knives all over the world before there was an interweb. He taught a lot of people with vary degrees of success. I really wish I could've gotten some of his folder patterns, but all of his stuff... well you know.

When people talk about D2 not being a tough enough steel for combat knives, I always tell them about how Faye used to put a blade between two blocks of wood, a bottle jack in the middle, then jack his farm truck off the ground.

I was raised in Montgomery and spent a lot of my time at the Pintlala Barn Dance


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

will46r said:


> HOLY HELLLLLLL!!!! Faye Brown was the man that I first apprenticed under. 7 hours of work for him to get 1 hour of "my" shop time. Helluva man, great maker. His mark was a stylized "WFB" that he engraved with a pantograph. He sold knives all over the world before there was an interweb. He taught a lot of people with vary degrees of success. I really wish I could've gotten some of his folder patterns, but all of his stuff... well you know.
> 
> When people talk about D2 not being a tough enough steel for combat knives, I always tell them about how Faye used to put a blade between two blocks of wood, a bottle jack in the middle, then jack his farm truck off the ground.
> 
> I was raised in Montgomery and spent a lot of my time at the Pintlala Barn Dance


Man, that's awesome that you got to work with him. I have probably 20 or so that he made. He was an awesome knifemaker and a hell of a man. He would stitch himself up regularly. I also grew up in Pintlala.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Started this one years ago with him and then I forgot about it.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

will46r said:


> Pintlala Barn Dance


Wow, that is something I haven’t thought about in many years. We used to own land beside there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Outside9 said:


> Wow, that is something I haven’t thought about in many years. We used to own land beside there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm a little ashamed you spelled Stuckeys wrong in the alligator head thread....


----------



## will46r (Apr 15, 2020)

Outside9 said:


> Wow, that is something I haven’t thought about in many years. We used to own land beside there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've probably thrown up on your property.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

MrFish said:


> I'm a little ashamed you spelled Stuckeys wrong in the alligator head thread....


Shameful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Outside9 said:


> Shameful
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As Biden would say, "Come on, man!" I know you grew up in Davenport. I grew up in that Stuckeys.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I still hunt off of Cloverfield Rd and Pettus Rd.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

They look a little different and sharp now.









Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

MrFish said:


> View attachment 1085251
> 
> 
> Started this one years ago with him and then I forgot about it.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I do appreciate it. Hopefully I won’t be skinning another one for a while.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> I do appreciate it. Hopefully I won’t be skinning another one for a while.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One important thing is to make sure that they get stored properly. If you just throw them around in the shop, they'll be dull by the time you use them again.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Ace Hardware in Pace just got one of these. First sharpening is free and took about 2 minutes


----------



## will46r (Apr 15, 2020)

Nope, just nope, it's putting a hollow ground cutting edge on the blade. more prone to chipping, just my 2 cents though.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

stevenattsu said:


> Ace Hardware in Pace just got one of these. First sharpening is free and took about 2 minutes


I just saw one of those at ace in niceville, did it put a good edge on it? Would you use it again ?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

halo1 said:


> I just saw one of those at ace in niceville, did it put a good edge on it? Would you use it again ?


 When I was in Houston a week back, a guy at the farmers market "sharpened" it but did absolutely nothing to it. This spyderco is a pain to sharpen and that machine put a decent edge on it. I guess I should've asked what the price would be to determine me using it again


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Im still a stone and oil guy.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Nice stuff. I just use a KME sharpner with a leather strop and generally can get my knives/broadheads down to a 100 or less on a BESS scale.


----------



## will46r (Apr 15, 2020)

Just occurred to me, Blade Brothers in OBA sharpens. I'd trust those guys, good guys, good pricing on blades and EDC gear. They gave me a free hat at Blade this year so they gotta be okay. lol I do buy production knives from them from time to time.


----------



## Fishun Ninja (9 mo ago)

I use Jewelers Rouge on a cloth flappy wheel powered by a Bench Grinder.....also use a Butchers' Sharpening Steel.


----------

